# vertical jigging Strawberry



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

I haved heard some people take about vertical jigging at strawberry using tube jigs. Has anyone tried this? Does it work as good as they say?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

it's a pretty simple method that works very well. I personally like 1-2" pearl white fresh water basics jigs-helps to tip with a little worm or chub meat or minnow. Other people fish bigger presentations 3+", but I have seen just as many and just as big of fish come from the smaller jigs. If you aren't marking fish-find them first, then take your boat or pontoon or tube and stay above them-you can drift too, but go back to where you are marking the fish often. Sometimes they like a little twitch, other times a nice jerk up, then let drift down-often they will take it on the drop with light hits so pay attention and you'll hook up.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its absolutely not to be done... what could you possibly be thinking? You MUST go out and buy a box of Lucky Craft lures to fish Strawberry. Make sure you have your bankruptcy papers in order before you do this, but hey, at least you'll catch a couple fish and be one of the "cool" kids. :roll: :lol: 

Seriously though, you should hit up kentofnsl....I think every year he posts up reports of jigging up nice cutts on the Berry. Not sure what he uses or anything, but he's good at it. I think if you search past threads for jigging Strawberry, you'll probably find a wealth of info on it and probably at least get some names to ask for more info. Repeter is probably spot on with what he's said too... definitely gives you something to try. The only time I've ever done it was with with lime green Panther Martins....odd, I know, but instead of cutts we wound up catching Kokes instead over by the narrows.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Its absolutely not to be done... what could you possibly be thinking? You MUST go out and buy a box of Lucky Craft lures to fish Strawberry. Make sure you have your bankruptcy papers in order before you do this, but hey, at least you'll catch a couple fish and be one of the "cool" kids. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, you should hit up *kentofnsl.*...I think every year he posts up reports of jigging up nice cutts on the Berry. Not sure what he uses or anything, but he's good at it. I think if you search past threads for jigging Strawberry, you'll probably find a wealth of info on it and probably at least get some names to ask for more info. Repeter is probably spot on with what he's said too... definitely gives you something to try. The only time I've ever done it was with with lime green Panther Martins....odd, I know, but instead of cutts we wound up catching Kokes instead over by the narrows.


You're a crackup RR :lol: I'm not really sure Elkaddict would know who you're talking about (he's a mod over on BFT)-Nice enough guy-I iced fished with Kent-He'd probably tell you like he told me, it's mostly about location-then good electronics really help so that you can "see" the fish real time to know when to work them. Also here's another Fresh Water Basics lure that works well up there viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16535 :wink:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've done a lot of vertical jigging and jigging at strawberry. I use to fish it lots of ways but that's the only method i'll do now at the berry. Tip it with a small piece of minnow or shrimp or crawler. You want to be just by the bottom (just like ice fishing) and just bump it every once in a while. The hits are VERY light. if you miss the first one don't give up they always come back for more. Also, try trolling the jigs at 2-3 mph if the fishing slows. I've had some of my best days on the berry this way. If you can find CBR i haven't seen him post for a while if at all anymore, he use to fish Strawberry all the time with tubes and according to a friend that has been with him, he knocks them dead. I know he use to go weekly so that's who you want to talk to.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Elkaddict said:


> I haved heard some people take about vertical jigging at strawberry using tube jigs. Has anyone tried this? Does it work as good as they say?


 I personally have jig the berry a lot . Only way to go but it helps to have a good fish finder and *know how to read it* . Otherwise you be guessing . 50 fish days are common if you know what you are doing . I mainly target rainbows now with kokes once and a while . Cutts bore me most of the time


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fish it just like you would ice fishing.
Just use a larger jig.
Vertical jigging works at a lot of places.
I like to do it at Flaming Gorge for Kokes, Bows and Macs.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

You don't need luckycrafts. Just roadrunners and you have to fish from a float tube.

Okay, my real reply is that the guys who do this most successfully cruise around until they locate a school on the sonar and then jig with 3 to 4 inch tubes, tipped or not. White is a popular color.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> You don't need luckycrafts. Just roadrunners and you have to fish from a float tube.
> 
> Okay, my real reply is that the guys who do this most successfully cruise around until they locate a school on the sonar and then jig with 3 to 4 inch tubes, tipped or not. White is a popular color.


Didn't you learn this from TubeDude? 
Or was it was BassRods.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I fished a dropshot rig this morning. Maybe bassrods will invite me to the 'nelle? Nevermind, I wasn't using a mojo weight. No fish on the dorp**** (typo) but caught three on a texas rigged roboworm.


----------

